# What's his personality type?



## Karina.02 (9 mo ago)

Hi!I've been thinking about my friend's MBTI based on cognitive functions. I am torn between INFP and INTP.Can you help me? Let me give a brief description of him, especially his quotes:
-"I would like to rewrite the sad stories. You know, to give them a real ending."
-"I am reserved, rude sometimes, rebellious and analytical. I often critique people but I have feelings and I don't show them."
-"I absorb other feelings and don't mirror them but while I was a child, I was shy, sensitive and private". 
-"I have few friends, I like to daydream and write poems."
-"I'm passionate about Literature, English, French and Social Studies! I hate Maths and Physics."
-"I'm disorganised but very hardworking."
-He has good grades.
-He isn't assertive.
-He loves Astrology, Numerology, Palmistry.
-He doesn't know what he feels. 
-He scored neutral at Thinking vs Feeling and Judging vs Perceiving. 
-He scored high Introversion and high Intuition. 
-He feels he is misunderstood. 
-He doesn't have many friends. 
-He empathizes with characters. 
-He hates sad endings. 
-Prefers closure in what means MBTI but is disorganised externally. 
-His motto:'I think'.


----------

